# Preservatives - Geoguard Ultra



## Lindy (Apr 11, 2013)

With the recent conversations about preservatives I wanted to share with you a document from Geoguard Ultra.  Within it there are some charts showing what bacteria and mold was found in unpreserved products.  This is definitely worth the read even if you aren't going to be using this product. 

View attachment Geoguard Ultra.pdf


----------

